# -하면서/-하며 in English?



## AKoreanUser

I made this sentence,
I can't believe you saying that you leave me because you love me with tears in your eyes.
But Mallarme corrected me;I can't believe your saying, with tears in your eyes, that you're leaving me because you love me.

What I meant was,
1. I can't believe you who are saying that you leave me because you love me with tears in your eyes.

If it doesn't sound good, how about this?

2. I can't believe you who are saying that you're leaving me because you love me with tears in your eyes.

Does it sound natural to you? Would it be better if it has a comma?

3. I can't believe you, who are saying that you're leaving me because you love me with tears in your eyes.


In the similar feeling to the question, I made some sentences. It's like a pain to explain all in detail so just tell me which are right or wrong or natural or not, please.

나는 걸으면서 책을 보고 있다.(=나는 걸어가며 책을 보고 있다.)
4. I'm reading a book while I was walking.
5. I'm reading a book while walking.
6. I'm reading a book walking.
7. I'm reading a book, who am walking.
8. I'm reading a book, walking.

I kind of hate this kind of picky questions but help me once please.


----------



## Mallarme

AKoreanUser said:


> I made this sentence,
> I can't believe you saying that you leave me because you love me with tears in your eyes.
> But Mallarme corrected me;I can't believe your saying, with tears in your eyes, that you're leaving me because you love me.
> 
> What I meant was,
> 1. I can't believe you who are saying that you leave me because you love me with tears in your eyes.
> 
> If it doesn't sound good, how about this?
> 
> 2. I can't believe you who are saying that you're leaving me because you love me with tears in your eyes.



I can't believe you, you who are saying that you're leaving me because you love me with tears in your eyes.

You have to put "you" again because the first time, "you" is the direct object of the verb "believe" and the second time you need another "you" to be the subject of the verb phrase "are saying."




> Does it sound natural to you? Would it be better if it has a comma?
> 
> 3. I can't believe you, who are saying that you're leaving me because you love me with tears in your eyes.




No, the comma doesn't help. 





> In the similar feeling to the question, I made some sentences. It's like a pain to explain all in detail so just tell me which are right or wrong or natural or not, please.
> 
> 나는 걸으면서 책을 보고 있다.(=나는 걸어가며 책을 보고 있다.)
> 4. I'm reading a book while I was walking.
> 5. I'm reading a book while walking.
> 6. I'm reading a book walking.
> 7. I'm reading a book, who am walking.
> 8. I'm reading a book, walking.



4. I'm reading a book while I was walking. (x)
==> I'm reading a book while I am walking.(o)
5. I'm reading a book while walking.(o)
6. I'm reading a book walking.(o) (I think this is OK, but probably it is better to put a comma like #8)
7. I'm reading a book, who am walking.(x)
8. I'm reading a book, walking.(o)

도움이 되길 바랍니다


----------



## AKoreanUser

I apprecitate it, Mallarme  I think I got the feeling!

Let me explain what I got. If I'm wrong, please correct me. To be easier way, I'm going to use examples.

What I learned was the following is okay. And they're the same meaning.
I like that guy (who is) playing soccer in the playing field.
I like that guy playing soccer in the playing field.

The following is wrong. 
I like him who is playing soccer in the plyaing field.
I like him playing soccer in the playing field.

For the same reason, number7 last post was wrong. I can't describe pronouns(I/you/he/him...) with a relative pronoun(that, who, who is...)

So for the same reason, I can say,
I can't believe that guy who is saying that he's leaving her because he loves her with tears in his eyes.


And another question, I got this part from the song, "Still Alive." Before and after the following, each sentence makes a perfect sense, so I know this sentence can be completely seperated.

Look at me still talking when there's science to do.
=>할 일(과학)이 많은데 계속 말하고 있는 날 봐.

Also, let me give some texts and if I'm wrong, check it please.
1. Look at me who am still talking when there's science to do.(x)
2. Look at me, still talking when there's science to do.(o)
3. Look at me: still talking when there's science to do.(o)
4. Look at me. I'm still talking when there's science to do.(o)

Is there better way to say that long? like number4, do you any idea of saying that in the other way with "who" or "while" or something?


I hope I'm right so it doesn't take much time for you to reply. Take your time, please.


----------



## Mallarme

Mallarme said:


> I can't believe you, you who are saying that you're leaving me because you love me with tears in your eyes.
> 
> You have to put "you" again because the first time, "you" is the direct object of the verb "believe" and the second time you need another "you" to be the subject of the verb phrase "are saying."



Oh, sorry, I have to correct myself. You don't have to put "you" again. Forget what I said above.  The construction "...you who are..." just sounds a little odd, but I think it's OK grammatically.  Your other questions I'll get to a little later.


----------



## maghanish2

AKoreanUser said:


> Look at me still talking when there's science to do.
> =>할 일(과학)이 많은데 계속 말하고 있는 날 봐.
> 
> Also, let me give some texts and if I'm wrong, check it please.
> 1. Look at me who am still talking when there's science to do.(x)
> 2. Look at me, still talking when there's science to do.(o)
> 3. Look at me: still talking when there's science to do.(o)
> 4. Look at me. I'm still talking when there's science to do.(o)
> .


 
Hello AKoreanUser!

Let's see if I can try to translate this sentence.

할 일이 많은데 계속 말하고 있는 날 봐.  The sentence is pretty much constructed backwards in Korean as in English, but we can still work with it.  My first gut translation would be:

*There's a lot of work to do but look at me; I keep talking!*

However, out of your examples, I would say that number 3 sounds the best.  They all sound natural (Except number 1), but number 3 is the best.  _(and as far as the difference between using a comma *, *and a semicolon *;* I honestly don't know.  Many English speakers don't know these punctuation rules_).

Another translation that I would say would be:

*Look at me!  I keep talking when there's a lot of work to do!*

Basically, there are many ways to translate this, but I hope to have helped a little.  I'm not the best when it comes to explaining grammar.  Maybe Mallarme can help us a bit too!


----------



## AKoreanUser

Thanks, maghanish2  Many English speakers' thought, that's exactly what I want to know! I'm not picky about grammar 

and Mallarme, so the origianl sentence I said at the very first seems okay though it sounds a little bit odd? I'm confused which you meant.

and... just in case you have a research on this issue with dictionaries or by googling to explain it to me, you don't have to do that deeply. It would be okay with just your or many general people's thought. I'll wait here, and take your time


----------



## Anais Ninn

AKoreanUser said:


> ...
> I can't describe pronouns(I/you/he/him...) with a relative pronoun(that, who, who is...)
> ...



This is not true. For example, the bible is full of the sentences with "he who..", "ye who..." and such. It might sound antiquated and unnatural in a daily conversation, it is definitely grammatical.

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## Mallarme

AKoreanUser said:


> Let me explain what I got. If I'm wrong, please correct me. To be easier way, I'm going to use examples.
> 
> What I learned was the following is okay. And they're the same meaning.
> I like that guy (who is) playing soccer in the playing field.
> I like that guy playing soccer in the playing field.



Yes, both are correct; you don't need to put "who is" in parentheses.



> The following is wrong.
> I like him who is playing soccer in the plyaing field.
> I like him playing soccer in the playing field.



No, they are correct grammatically, but both sound awkward to me.  Instead of a pronoun ("him") I would use a common noun like guy/man/student/etc. 




> For the same reason, number7 last post was wrong. I can't describe pronouns(I/you/he/him...) with a relative pronoun(that, who, who is...)



We're talking about this sentence: 
7. I'm reading a book, who am walking.(x)

You CAN use a relative pronoun to refer back to a personal pronoun.  The reason I marked #7 incorrect was because the relative clause did not follow the pronoun.  It should be:

I, who am walking, am reading a book. (This sentence is grammatically correct, but sounds awkward.**)



> So for the same reason, I can say,
> I can't believe that guy who is saying that he's leaving her because he loves her with tears in his eyes.


I'm not sure what you mean by "the same reason"... but that sentence is correct, yes.  




> And another question, I got this part from the song, "Still Alive." Before and after the following, each sentence makes a perfect sense, so I know this sentence can be completely seperated.
> 
> Look at me still talking when there's science to do.
> =>할 일(과학)이 많은데 계속 말하고 있는 날 봐.
> 
> Also, let me give some texts and if I'm wrong, check it please.
> 1. Look at me who am still talking when there's science to do.(x)
> 2. Look at me, still talking when there's science to do.(o)
> 3. Look at me: still talking when there's science to do.(o)
> 4. Look at me. I'm still talking when there's science to do.(o)



Actually, I think all of these are grammatically correct.  However, #1 sounds awkward** and the use of the colon in #3 seems strange .  Here's some info about the use of colons in English. The Colon I like #2 best.




> Is there better way to say that long? like number4, do you any idea of saying that in the other way with "who" or "while" or something?


 No, I can't think of another way to say it, and I don't think the use of "who" or "while" would sound good here. 


** Note: As I said above (and as Anais Nin pointed out) you can use a relative pronoun to refer back to a personal pronoun, but I don't think it is very common and so can sound a little strange even though it is grammatically correct.

도움이 되길 바랍니다.


----------



## AKoreanUser

Thank you so much, Mallarme 

Anais, I learned that but forgot it, hehe. Thanks for reminding.


----------

